

Ubuntu 11.10 named Oneiric Ocelot - marcog1
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646

======
dhughes
I'm not a fan of the names most times I don't know what I am using, even now
I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 whatever animal it is.

It's much easier to remember 10.10 (released 2010 October) than whatever year
Monkey, Bat, Cow or Hedgehog came out.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>It's much easier to remember 10.10

The oddball names aid greatly as search markers. 10.10 is not a great
differentiating search term in computing whilst "maverick" (or indeed
"meerkat") doesn't often appear alongside "wifi setup" (or whatever) except in
pages referring to ?Ubuntu.

"Oneiric ocelot" seems to be going too far in searching out little used vocab
though - who knows how to pronounce or spell oneiric?

>[Mark:] " _The pronunciation is like “an-EAR-rick”._ "

But dictionary.com tells me it should be "oh-nay-rick" and their sound bite is
"oh-nai-rik" (in my pronounciation). Given the Greek origins
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oneiros>) I'd go with on-eye-ross and hence on-
eye-rick.

------
regularfry
It strikes me as distinctly odd for a flagship open source distro to _have_ a
"skunk works," never mind what they produce.

~~~
jrubyer
I was wondering the same too. Anyone have any info on this?

------
mattdeboard
Well, at least they didn't name it Django.

~~~
vijaydev
Sorry, I don't get you. Can you explain?

~~~
mkr-hn
The last release of WordPress was originally named Django.

------
wisty
o·nei·ric/ōˈnīrik/ Adjective: Of or relating to dreams or dreaming.

OK, this should be a fairly easy term to google.

~~~
mapleoin
I knew what Oneiric was, but not Ocelot. It seems to be a kind of leopard
native to Central and Southern America.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocelot>

~~~
epochwolf
Maybe a little smaller than a leopard. :)

Ocelot: The ocelot ranges from 68 to 100 centimetres (27 to 39 in) in length,
plus 26 to 45 centimetres (10 to 18 in) tail length, and typically weighs 8 to
18 kilograms (18 to 40 lb)

Leopard: Head and body length is between 125 and 165 cm (49 and 65 in), and
the tail reaches 60 to 110 cm (24 to 43 in). Shoulder height is 45 to 80 cm
(18 to 31 in). Males are about 30% larger than females, weighing 30 to 91 kg
(66 to 200 lb) compared to 23 to 60 kg (51 to 130 lb) for females.

------
pavel_lishin
> The objective is to capture the essence of our next six months work in a
> simple name.

Nailed it.

------
michaelty
Hopefully, they can work a Liquid Ocelot reference into it.

~~~
zdw
Or Revolver Ocelot, if you didn't totally block out MGS2 from your memory...

------
lkozma
Reminds me of Otto's Mops: <http://audiopoetry.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/ottos-
mops/>

